# Tybee Newbie



## sully1 (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi ya’ll, I need advice

I’ll be fishing Tybee (and saltwater) for the 1st time ever on the weekend of May 5th and 6th, looking to C&R whatever’s biting. I’ve been studying this forum (great forum) and everything else I can find. I have 7’ M, M/H & H freshwater spinning and casting rigs + ultralight, no heavers or surf equip. I don’t wanna spend my fishing time catching bait so I thought about bringing prepared shrimp (thanks to P&S) with me and buying mud minnows or finger mullet (can you buy those?) somewhere local. I also have some Gotchas and plastic grubs. I plan to fish the Tybee pier unless someone has better suggestions of where I might get bit. 

Questions: 
Do you think live shrimp or anything else would be a better bait choice? 
Are the beaches and the pier crowded yet or is the water still too cold?
Is day or night pier fishing better this time-o-year?
Is the pier open 24/7?
Are double-drops and fishfinder rigs the norm? 
What size/type of sinkers are best?
Should I buy a pier net? 
Are the Back River Pier/Downing or Lazaretto Creeks any good these days?

Sooooo many questions …

Any input is much appreciated


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Not familiar with the area..*

Have seen many good post on SC-GA forum that would cover many of your questions though...


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Cool, a north Ga boy. I was raised in Ellijay, many years ago, but live on Tybee now. I'll be happy to help you out.

First of May is an outstanding time fish here, you can target/catch Spotted Sea Trout, bass (Red Drum, Spot tail, red fish), Flounder, Whiting, Pompano, Spanish Mackerel, Black Drum, Sheepshead, Blue fish, and sharks.

Your freshwater gear will do fine, remember to rinse with fresh water after each use, or the saltwater will eat your gear.

Bait: You can buy all you need at Tybee Island Bait and Tackle. No live mullet, but they do carry fresh dead. They have live Shrimp, Mud minnows (pollywogs), and fiddler crabs. Fresh dead Shrimp and squid. You will need an aerator to keep the shrimp alive. Gotchas are good for Spanish Mackerel and Blue fish. Grubs good for Trout, Flounder, Bass.

There are other places to go other than the front pier but I recommend you do all your fishing there unless you want to get away from the crowds.

Fresh shrimp will be your number one go to bait. Fresh dead for everything and live for Trout/Flounder/Spanish. Peel/dehead your dead shrimp.

The beach is fairly crowded on weekends right now if the weather is warm. Weekdays not so much.

Generally speaking the daylight hours are good for fishing this time of year. Fishing the tide stages is important during this time of year, not so much as what time of day it is.

Pier is open 24/7........they do have signs at the end that says it closes at 11 PM, but generally not enforced unless there is people causing problems.

Rigs: I recommend Carolina or fish finder. Tie your own for best results. Float rigs for Trout.
Sinkers: Depending on application egg/pyramid, rarely need anything bigger than 2-3 ozs. 1/2 to 2 ozs depending on rig used.

Pier net, not really. A lot of the time someone will have one and help you out or you can walk the fish to the beach and go get it.

Other piers/places have their place, but for someone new to saltwater fishing the main pier is your best bet.

Let me know if you have any more qustions.


----------



## bbright (May 14, 2006)

*sully*

Just like Fatback said. Most people on the pier will give you info and help you if you need helping pulling the "big one up" I am out on most weekends Except this one due to the temp.


----------



## slowdrift (Nov 26, 2006)

*Welcome to the boards*

Welcome sully and as you will find lots of helpful people here. They sure have gave me lots of info on the area as I too am new to the area. 
Glad to have you onboard 
Mike


----------



## sully1 (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks for the advice and the welcome! I spent a couple weeks reading the archives and everything else on the net about Tybee and pier fishin. Then I got the answers I needed in the time it took to post a question. Its a great help and much appreciated. I've wanted to ocean fish my whole life. I can hardly sleep thinkin about it! :fishing: Maybe this trip will become a frequent thing for me and my two grown sons. 

Meanwhile, a couple more ???

I’ve read about keeping bait alive and I’m wondering what methods folks actually use? 

live shrimp- putting them on top of wet newspaper on top of ice in a cooler. Confirming the cooler should be aerated?
Mud minnows- aerated bait bucket
Fiddlers – bucket of sand

That’s a lot of buckets to tote. Maybe we should narrow our choices. How much bait would 3 people go thru in an average pier day? 

Sorry if these questions seem lame. If the answers are elsewhere and I haven’t found em yet. I’m just looking for all the info I can get … knowledge is the key to success.


----------



## pip86 (Jun 26, 2005)

Not trying to steal the thread but, when did you live in Ellijay Fatback? I have alot of family in Ellijay. My mom and both my uncles graduated from Gilmer high in the late 60's and early 70's. My family is the Powell's and the Hill's. Most of them still live up there.


----------



## Sail/Fish (Nov 23, 2006)

sully1 said:


> Meanwhile, a couple more ???
> 
> I’ve read about keeping bait alive and I’m wondering what methods folks actually use?
> 
> ...


You can put the shrimp and minnows in the same aerated 5 gallon bucket. Walmart sells a lid and aerator for a 5 gallon bucket, takes two D batteries. I think it's around 10-15 bucks. (your bucket) They do make better ones, but it sounds like you are just visiting for now. Don't let the water get too hot. Cool it down occasionally. You may have to use a live bait bucket also, (enough live bait for 3 people is a lot for a portable aerator) and lower it over the side and use it to change the water it the aerator also. You'll need at least 25' of light rope for this. I keep the bulk of my live bait in the bait bucket over the side, and only a dozen or so aerator. You should be alright with a quart of live shrimp per day. You'll probably want to quit before you run out.  ) The fiddlers question I will leave for another poster, as I don't know the best way...


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

Sully1,

Welcome, Tybee Is A Great Little Spot... As Far As Tips & Techniques ....you Got The Hook Up On This Thread And That Time Of Year Should Do You Well...good Luck


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Shrimp and mud minnows in the same bucket will result in dead shrimp in very short order....The minnows will instantly and violently eat the legs and gills off of your shrimp.

My advice is to carry a couple Gladware tubs of salted shrimp bites with you, and maybe buy a couple dozen mud minnows.

If fish are biting, these baits will certainly produce, if they are not biting, it won't matter how many buckets you tote..... 

Keep it simple.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

pip86...........Have not been back to Ellijay since I left all most 25 years ago. The town back then was a traffic light, a chicken plant, and the Dairy Queen. Its not that way anymore of course, Atlanta found out how beautiful it is up there. Yes, the name Powell does ring a bell for me.


Sully1...................take a deep breath and settle down a bit. This will be your first time fishing Tybee pier and salt water...........my advise is to keep it simple and catch some fish. Don't go crazy buying a bunch of stuff till you get the feel for it. Watch what other people are doing............if you approach people (regulars) the right way they will help you out.

My advise: Skip the live bait on your first day and buy some FRESH dead shrimp or do like RR said and take the salted shrimp. Rig yourself up 2 rods per person, 8 -12 lb line, Carolina rigged (12-16 inch fluorocarbon leader, 20-30 lb), 1/2 to 1 oz egg sinker, with a #4 or #6 circle or kale hook. Just like you would for trying to catch a mess of catfish. Keep the shrimp cold, if it starts to smell or turn pink it want work as good. Get to the pier early(dawn is best), look for the first bench on the left, set up camp on either side, preferably with the wind to your back. Peel your shrimp, place 2-3 small pieces on hook, toss out into the surf 6-8 feet seaward of where the waves are breaking. Sit in your chair, pop a cool drink, and catch some fish. You will catch Whiting, Pompano, small Bluefish, spot, croaker, spade fish, blue crabs, and trash fish. With a decent shot a Black or Red drum. After a day of this your knowledge of salt water pier fishing will increase ten fold and you will be hooked for life. The next day if you want to go buy some live stuff, go for it. Skip the fiddlers........they are for Sheepshead and you can drive yourself crazy with them later down the road.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Fatback said:


> Skip the fiddlers........they are for Sheepshead and you can drive yourself crazy with them later down the road.


Ain't THAT the truth...


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

[[ ]Sully1...................take a deep breath and settle down a bit. This will be your first time fishing Tybee pier and salt water...........my advise is to keep it simple and catch some fish. Don't go crazy buying a bunch of stuff till you get the feel for it. Watch what other people are doing............if you approach people (regulars) the right way they will help you out.


THAT IS "GOLDEN ADVICE"... TAKING YOUR TIME AND NOT PUTTING A BUNCH OF PREASSURE ON YOURSELF WILL RESULT IN A MUCH BETTER EXPERIANCE...AND MORE THAN LIKELY IT WILL BE MORE PRODUCTIVE FOR YOU....AS YOU SAID THERE ARE MANY OPTIONS AND TRYING TO DO THEM ALL WILL LEAVE YOU FRUSTRATED AND MORE CONFUSED .... IF I WHERE YOU I'D DO EXACTLY AS FATBACK SUGGESTED.. GOOD LUCK...I THINK YOU'LL HAVE A BALL....DON'T FORGET THE COLD :beer:


----------



## sully1 (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm totally down wi dat. Simple is good. 

Now for a cart ... 

I've been using a $9 folding luggage cart and bungees for lake jetty and bridge fishin over the last 15yrs. The rubber has worn off the wheels. 

Its time for an upgrade but I need one that will fit in a car trunk with the rest of my gear. Found a couple on the net. They're a far cry from an RW Sr, cheaper tho.


----------



## Sail/Fish (Nov 23, 2006)

West Marine is one place. $20.00 on up. (folding types) Check their web page. See ya soon.


----------



## sully1 (Apr 5, 2007)

I bought a Genji folding cart. Seems perfect if it holds up in use. 2#s of peeled and salted shrimp are patiently waiting in the fridge only to get thrown into the ocean and scarfed-up by sumpin with fins and my hook in its mouth. 

Two wks to go :fishing: Woo Hoo!


----------



## sully1 (Apr 5, 2007)

Just thought I'd post a follow-up report. Fished Tybe pier on 5/4 from 7PM -11PM w/cut shrimp,


----------



## sully1 (Apr 5, 2007)

Sorry about the previous post, I must have hit the wrong button. 

5/4
We fished the pier from 6PM -10PM. Rather than taking-up space on the end, better suited for you shark guys, we went about ¾ way down on the right side with the howling wind at our backs. All we had were cut shrimp on bottom and double rigs, got skunked. Fished Back River pier till 1AM. What’s with that current? 2oz weights (with 1oz rated bass rods) wouldn’t hold. Skunked. 

5/5 
Fished Tybee pier from Noon to 10:00 PM. I think we watched armyman and others catching black drum while we were on the opposite side of the pier, and a little shallower getting skunked w/cut shrimp and mud minnows. We moved out deeper and caught about 30 non-keeper whiting starting when the tide changed to incoming. A few lip-hooked minnows got snipped in half. Do crabs do that?

5/6
We were gonna try the pier across from Tybee Bait & Tackle this morning but due to the rain, we decided to hit the road for home. 

My newbie theory is that we started getting bit because the tide change (or maybe a slight wind change?) started dragging our baits under the pier where the fish were, instead of out towards the swimmers like before, although we caught a few fish casting out as well. I think that same thing prior to the tide change was working in favor of the folks who were catching the drum on the other side. I guess reading the tides and such are part of the skills acquired from experience, hard work, getting good advice and jus paying yer saltwater dues. The advice I have received on this forum is proly the only reason I didn’t go completely fishless. 

So here’s my advice to other newbies;

1) Read everything you can find
2) Ask questions
3) Just do it 

Oh yeah, and DO NOT buy the above-mentioned folding pier cart. It looks good but what they don’t tell you is that it’s rated for only 44lbs and built like &@#*. An ice chest, tackle box, bait bucket, a few rods & reels and back pack full of fishin stuff buckled the axle on its maiden voyage from the parking lot to the ramp of the pier. We were able to limp it off the pier at the end of the night and got to the car which is when the cart’s front support buckled and everything hit the ground. Grrrrr! The cart was promptly deposited in the closest trash can, chalked up as a learning experience. 

Overall it was a excellent weekend, 16 hrs :fishing:, good weather, cold :beer:, nice scenery and nobody got hurt. Is this a great country or what? I predict some live shrimp, sand fleas or a heaver and big bait in my future. Comments are welcome.


----------



## armyman2007 (Mar 22, 2007)

You should have came by and talked with me and gonnawin. I could have set a rig up for ya for the black drum. That was our first time fishing specifically for black drum. We went through about 6 pounds of shrimp, but it was fun.


----------



## sully1 (Apr 5, 2007)

I would not have thought about targeting drum with shrimp. I got the impression crab would be the best bait. I guess you have to catch those yourself, which I have also never done. I appreciate the offer of help. With crowds of people gathering around each fish, I didn't wanna add to it.


----------



## Smashed (Jul 1, 2005)

About the snipped minnows- it could be crabs, but its more likely to be bluefish or spanish macks. When that happens I usually start hooking them in the tail just above their anal fin and get a better hookup ratio. Make sure you don't pierce the spine, though, or the minnow can't swim.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Sully1................great report, sounds like you had lots of fun and most importantly learned a lot about saltwater pier fishing. Maybe next trip you'll be ready to go for some Trout and Spanish. Cold drinks, great scenery, and catching fish..........man, life is good.


----------

